

WriteRoom for vim, emacs - dhbradshaw
http://code.google.com/p/termroom/

======
derrida
Wait, isn't WriteRoom ripped off from Vim and Emacs, making it sort of absurd
to have an Emacs with a writeroom mode? What benefit does this have?

~~~
phlyingpenguin
Some people can't find the full screen option on their terminal application.
This really shouldn't be open source, they could make at least $20 an
installation off of it.

------
kittxkat
there was also some plugin for vi just a while ago:
<http://projects.mikewest.org/vimroom/>

